

"How to replace the editor with a computer" - algorithms for news sites - jonp
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10804121

======
robg
"For the average editor, that analogy might seem abstruse. But what it means
in practice is that if you run a website, you would be wise to learn more
about exactly how interest in your stories cools off, if you want to display
those stories in a way that will entice the largest number of people to read
them. You digg?"

Isn't this exactly what the folks at digg have dug? And haven't the redditors
made alternative, but related, decisions?

That's not to criticize the story, but can't a writer at the Economist get
someone from any of the companies on the phone to discuss exactly these
strategies? Seems like a weird place to end things.

~~~
aneesh
That's where the Economist ends the story, and Slashdot picks it up.

~~~
robg
Fair enough. But the sub-title leads with "How" and the review of research
goes into a bit of detail (for a popular account). How hard could it be to get
a few quotes from Rose or Steve, esp for a writer at the Economist?

